# I found my favorite genre now!



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

There isn't a name for it but I call it Feisty Women With Special Powers Surrounded By The Paranormal (yep long name I know)..

Some of my faves are:

the Rachel Morgan series by Kim Harrison
the Sookie Stackhouse series by Charlaine Harris
the Women of Otherworld by Kelly Armstrong

I'd say its dark fantasy, sadly most book stores include them in romance *sigh*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't read Women of Otherworld.  Are they available on Kindle?

Betsy


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I haven't read Women of Otherworld. Are they available on Kindle?
> 
> Betsy


All but the second one


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

(not a link)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

chobitz said:


> All but the second one


OK, found the first one:








$5.95

And, it's entirely possible instead of a Vampire Lit book club we could have a Feisty Women With Special Powers Surrounded By The Paranormal book club or a Vampire Lit book club AND a Feisty Women With Special Powers Surrounded By The Paranormal book club.

Betsy


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree with your choices, and wanted to add a few more, if you haven't tried them yet.

Patricia Briggs has a very good series about a Native American woman who can shapeshift into a coyote (shamanistic power, not were). She works as a mechanic, but has many ties to the supernatural community, and the books follow the troubles she has with various vamps, faeries, werewolves, etc.











The main series is the "Mercy Thompson" series (book 1 linked above), with a new off-shoot series called "Alpha and Omega" that focuses on another female character (a werewolf) in the same world.

Another good author for the "Feisty Women With Special Powers Surrounded By The Paranormal" genre is Richelle Mead. I found her posting on the Jim Butcher boards (one of my all-time favorite authors), in the "authors" section. Nice lady, cool books.

The first series is the "Georgina Kincaid" succubus series, where the main character is tired of centuries of corrupting good men and draining the life out of them. However, since she cannot be "intimate" with a man without doing him harm, love and a real relationship is off limits. Then her favorite author comes to visit her bookstore, and someone is killing her supernatural friends. Nice mix of humor, mystery, and a little romance.











She also has a new series that just started, that reminds me a little of Laurell K Hamilton's "Meredith Gentry" series, except I could only stand to read the first book there, while with this one I will definitely be looking for sequels. Basically, main character is a "feisty woman" shaman, working as a supernatural "gun for hire" in the real world, when a prophecy on the elven side sends them over to try and father the child that will be their next big leader dude. So while everything / everyone is trying to get busy with her, she's avoiding it like mad. (kind of the opposite of Hamilton's series, if I remember the main premise properly...)











My favorite of all these is still Kim Harrison, though - Rachel, Ivy, and Jenks are a great team!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

How could I forget Mercy! I love that series also..

Once I have my kindle I'll try the other series you mention.

Jenks by far is my favorite character! I always picture him looking like Brad Pitt with long hair. I can never look at Tinkerbell the same way


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Here are some other series to checkout re "Feisty Women With Special Powers Surrounded By The Paranormal"

Two series by C.E. Murphy. The _Walker Papers_ about a mechanic-turned-police-officer-turned shaman. It is extremely funny IMHO and it reads much better than it sounds.









$9.99

The second series the _Negotiator_. I've only read the first one in that series, "Heart of Stone". Deals with the paranormal from the perspective of a "normal" person. It's good!








$9.99

Also liked the _Dante Valentine_ series by Lillith Saintcrow.









$5.59

Laurell K. Hamilton has two series that deal with the paranormal. I really love her _Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter_ series. The other series by her is the _Meredith Gentry_ series. 








Anita Blake, $4.04 







Meredith Gentry, $4.99

There are more series that I like that I don't have time to do right now. I will try to add them here & get the links for these books tomorrow.

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Marci, some good series there! And available on Kindle, kool!

I'm going to have to check them out.  (In fact, I did, so I went ahead and added some links while I was there).

I've read most of the Anita Blake and Meredith Gentry books.  (Note that the Gentry books are much more sexually explicit than I remember the Anita Blake books to have been.)  The Anita Blake might have been the first in the Feisty Women With Special Powers Surrounded By The Paranormal genre that I read.

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> And, it's entirely possible instead of a Vampire Lit book club we could have a Feisty Women With Special Powers Surrounded By The Paranormal book club or a Vampire Lit book club AND a Feisty Women With Special Powers Surrounded By The Paranormal book club.


 rofl, not if there are any drinking women among them. lol, that's a LOT to say.

All kidding aside, it's a nice premise. I haven't been able to get into the Rachel Morgan books, but maybe I can if they're on the Kindle.

I have read all of the Anita Blake books, but I have found that after about book 6, it's a very very steep descent into madness. Anita and Merry are now running pretty much parallel.


Spoiler



You know, if you mean parallel to the floor.


 The first half dozen Anita Blake books are pretty good, but I won't be buying any more after the last one. There's only so much of that a girl can take. Also, I have found that people stare now when I take the actual books out in public. But, imo, it's really degenerated from a Vampire hunter series into _those_ kinds of books, where the only question is how many times will it happen. Which is fine, if you're into that kind of thing. But if your mind tends to wander, I enjoy the Sookie Stackhouse books far more.

~robin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> rofl, not if there are any drinking women among them. lol, that's a LOT to say.


Only remotely possible in a click-and-paste universe. And barely there, especially if there's been drinking, LOL!



> I have read all of the Anita Blake books, but I have found that after about book 6, it's a very very steep descent into madness. Anita and Merry are now running pretty much parallel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I also stopped reading the Anita books after about book 6, not sure why, I think I got very busy at work and stopped reading so much. Interesting to hear your feedback.

But, I love this genre. Maybe we could abbreviate it: FWWSPSBTP. See, isn't that much better? Snort! 

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> FWWSPSBTP


rofl, you're right. That's much easier. I think I'm going to get that as a tattoo.

~robin


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Just to shorten the title for your genre a little, all of these book pretty much fall into "Urban Fantasy".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Just to shorten the title for your genre a little, all of these book pretty much fall into "Urban Fantasy".


Ah, but we want girls with power!! LOL! Maybe that should be the short version...

Betsy


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Just sift a little I suppose! Jim Butcher books are out...just look for the ones with fiesty women on the cover.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah, but we want girls with power!! LOL! Maybe that should be the short version...
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Now we have a logo for the Feisty Women With Special Powers Surrounded By The Paranormal book club!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

While I've never actually seen the Powerpuff Girls, I believe their motto is "Girl Power!"


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Uh huh.....suuuurrrrrreeee you haven't, Jim.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Off topic but on topic:

True Blood marathon on one of the bonus HBO channels, if you have them, starting at 8:00 PM EST.

Betsy


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Marci said:


> The second series the _Negotiator_. I've only read the first one in that series, "Heart of Stone". Deals with the paranormal from the perspective of a "normal" person. It's good!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Marci


I can recommend the Negotiator series, I have all of the ones currently out in DT versions. It took me a little while to get into the first one, but I think that was just me. Once I got going, I ripped through them. Margrit (I think I got the spelling right) is definitely a lady who knows what she wants.

Katiekat

The second series the _Negotiator_. I've only read the first one in that series, "Heart of Stone". Deals with the paranormal from the perspective of a "normal" person. It's good!








$9.99


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

You might enjoy









It's Mur Lafferty's, host of "You Should Be Writing" podiocast, first published fiction novel.

It's set in a world where some people have super powers, heroes and villains, and others just have powers, third wave. Powers could include being able to hold a bar tray without dropping or spilling anything or the ability to control an elevator beyond just pressing the numbers. Keepsie, the heroine, is able to keep anything that belongs to her, which keeps her safe from thieves. The institute which tests people with powers deem her not powerful enough to be a hero and so she owns a bar where third wavers frequent until a villain takes advantage of her power. She's definitely feisty and has power but there's nothing paranormal about the book.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi, everyone.  I am new to the board.  Got my Kindle in August and love it!!

Has anyone mentioned Tanya Huff's "Blood" series or her "Summons" series?  I love Vicki Nelson's interaction with the vampire son of Henry the Eighth.  The series was featured on one of the cable premium channels last year.

Unfortunately these are not Kindleized, but I am hoping.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> She's definitely feisty and has power but there's nothing paranormal about the book.


So to be perfectly clear, you don't think there's anything paranormal about the ability to successfully maneuver a loaded bar tray, or control an elevator without the numbers? Or about an institute that evaluates the level of super-power a given person has? What a fascinating universe you must live in. lol. In mine, I find the ability to only screw up three tasks out of five to be a superpower on par with x-ray vision. In other people. I routinely am able to not screw up any tasks out of five, especially when they're tasks I get paid to do. But I digress.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Daisymama--

Welcome officially to the Kindleboards, and congratulations on your first post!

I'm going to have to check those out!

Be sure to check out Accessories, Tips & Tricks and all the other great boards here.  And, here in the Book Corner, we're going to have Book Clubs starting in January!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to Kindleboards Daisysmom! Please go to Intro/Welcome and introduce yourself. Look forward to reading more of your posts.

Linda


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Daisysmama and welcome to our obsession! Great to have you here!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome, Daisy Mama -

Great to have you here! I think you'll like some of the recommendations over in the Book Klubs.

And you answered one my questions that occurred to me today with this:



Daisysmama said:


> Hi, everyone. I am new to the board. Got my Kindle in August and love it!!
> 
> Has anyone mentioned Tanya Huff's "Blood" series or her "Summons" series? I love Vicki Nelson's interaction with the vampire son of Henry the Eighth. The series was featured on one of the cable premium channels last year.
> 
> Unfortunately these are not Kindleized, but I am hoping.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just posted this in the free section. Might fill the bill.

*In The Beginning by Lori Handeland*

This short story "kicks off a brand new series featuring Elizabeth Phoenix, a cop with extraordinary psychic powers who's hot on the trail of a ruthless murderer."

You need to sign up for her mailing list (free) to get a PDF file, which can then be converted to Kindle format.

http://us.macmillan.com/BookCustomPage.aspx?isbn=9780312949198&m_type=4&m_contentid=7349


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> So to be perfectly clear, you don't think there's anything paranormal about the ability to successfully maneuver a loaded bar tray, or control an elevator without the numbers? Or about an institute that evaluates the level of super-power a given person has? What a fascinating universe you must live in. lol. In mine, I find the ability to only screw up three tasks out of five to be a superpower on par with x-ray vision. In other people. I routinely am able to not screw up any tasks out of five, especially when they're tasks I get paid to do. But I digress.


My universe is, unfortunately, perfectly normal. My understanding of paranormal involves ghosts or things that go bump in the night. After reading your post I had to check Merriam-Webster to make sure I was correct. It linked me to supernatural:

su•per•nat•u•ral 
Pronunciation: \ˌsü-pər-ˈna-chə-rəl, -ˈnach-rəl\ 
Function: adjective 
Etymology: Middle English, from Medieval Latin supernaturalis, from Latin super- + natura nature 
Date: 15th century 
1: of or relating to an order of existence beyond the visible observable universe ; especially : of or relating to God or a god, demigod, spirit, or devil
2 a: departing from what is usual or normal especially so as to appear to transcend the laws of nature b: attributed to an invisible agent (as a ghost or spirit)

Looking at part 2a of the definition, I'm not completely right (maybe something like 'sorta pregnant') but the definition leans heavily towards the spiritual. Although the characters have powers, they are from artificial means not from a spiritual source. So, just as I would not reference Superman as a paranormal story, I would not call Keepsie's Bar paranormal.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Has anyone read Tamora Pierce?  I'm not sure if her books count as supernatural as defined here- from the descriptions I've read they have gods running around and interfering in things but no vamps and stuff.  I ask because her books were suggested by webcomic artist Jenny Breeden - she only defines them as "Women who Kick Butt."  She's got me interested now, even though it means getting some DTB's since her older stuff is still in the process of being digitalized.  Jenny's never steered me wrong before, but I'm sometimes hard to get out of my reading rut.

Katiekat


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

> Has anyone read Tamora Pierce?


Tamora Pierce is great - most would consider her books as "Young Adult" for what that's worth. Her books usually have a young girl or teen who wants to do something or becomes involved in something that goes against societal norms. All kinds of adventures abound.

She does have some books available on Kindle, try some samples and see.

Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey, Everybody -

I was just browsing the Kindle Store and then went on over to the Amazon Daily and they had this article, which I thought would be of interest:

Reader's Choice Awards
by Karen Chance at 11:21 PM PST, December 6, 2008 
_Several people were kind enough to email me the news that Midnight's Daughter has been nominated for a Romantic Times' Reader's Choice Award. I honestly never know what to do with this blog or plog or whatever they're calling it these days, but it seemed like a good way to say thank you to whomever nominated the book. I had a lot of fun writing it, so it's wonderful to learn that some of you also had a good time reading it! And while winning is unlikely considering the talent I'm up against (the entire list is below) as they say at the Academy Awards, it's an honor just to be nominated. You like me! You really, really, like me!

Good luck to all the other entries. And if you're a reader into urban fantasy, you might want to check out their novels if you haven't already done so._

*Reader's Choice for Best Urban Fantasy Novel in 2008:*

MAGIC BURNS
Ilona Andrews, Ace (Apr.)

BITE THE BULLET
L.A. Banks, St. Martin's (Oct.)

MIDNIGHT'S DAUGHTER
Karen Chance, Onyx (Oct.)

PURE BLOOD
Caitlin Kittredge, St. Martin's (Sep.)

THE IRON HUNT
Marjorie M. Liu, Ace (Jul.)

STORM BORN
Richelle Mead, Zebra (Aug.)

MAGIC TO THE BONE
Devon Monk, Roc (Nov.)

Now, I love Karen Chance series of books starring Cassandra Palmer. Talk about Kick-Ass!! Cassie is hilarious, funny, tough, mixed-up and in love? *Gotta check it out* 










I'm so excited that book 5 in that series is going to be released in the near future (early 2009).

Marci


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

All of the 'Fiesty Women With Special Powers' genre that I've encountered seem to be movies released on video.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Teninx said:


> All of the 'Fiesty Women With Special Powers' genre that I've encountered seem to be movies released on video.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Awesome thread!  Love the description 'Fiesty Women With Special Powers' it explains it very well.  I love this genre of books.  I tend to prefer the books with less romance in them like Kim Harrison's Dead Witch Walking books and Rachel Caine's Weather Warden Series.  I am also enamored with Jim Butcher's Dresden Files books (okay he is not a woman but I like mixing it up a little).  I do enjoy the Laurell K. Hamilton books as well, though the Anita Blake series has been boring me (want less sex more sleuthing/action) but strangely I love the Merry Gentry series... perhaps because it didn't have such a drastic change in style as did the Anita Blake books (still hoping they get better with the next book).  I do have Moon Called by Patrica Briggs on the bookshelf that I haven't gotten too, I have high hopes for it, and I love most of Kelley Armstrong's Women of the Underworld series, especially the books containing Elena.  Richelle Mead is another author on my to try list.  I am so happy to find that many of these authors have their books in Kindle format!


----------

